# Prospective Breeders . . . Possibly



## Devon (Nov 29, 2009)

I've only been here for a little less than a day and I've started up so many threads! Sorry about that! Lol.

I do have another question for those of you who have the knowledge. I have my eye on three prospective breeders (there will probably be more in the coming months). Does anyone know anything or have had any experience with these breeders (listed below). 

They all look pretty good to me, and I've been trying to do some background checking as far as longevity and health goes, but honestly, I'm going into this . . . not completely blind, but blind enough that someone with more experience in dealing with breeders might spot or know something I wouldn't.

Starhill Golden Retrievers
Cloverdale Golden Retrievers
Monarch Golden Retrievers

I really had my eye on Kyon Kennels in Canada, since her Goldens are renown for longevity, but I suspect her pups are quite expensive.

Any feedback is welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

What area are you looking? I am not familiar with any of those, but i am not familiar with many outside my area. The breeder I used ins in Erie PA. I just brought home my second puppy from her. I have been very pleased & the lines that our puppies come from have some great longevity. It is Harborview Goldens. I think you will find several members on the board who have her puppies.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Kyon, Starhill and Cloverdale I have heard about. Nothing negative on any of them. Monarch I am not familiar with at all. And as far as Kyon goes I would not assume they are any more pricey then the others you have listed. If you really like what you see, I would suggest contacting them and en going from there.
As always no matter what any one tells you about any breeder always insist on seeing all documentation. Do not take anyone's word. 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oops! Hit enter too soon.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't know where you are located, but forum member Doolin has a litter on the ground now that will be ready to go home in early January. You might contact him. He is in Wisconsin and the mother of this litter is from Canadian lines, which I saw you mention in another thread. It is a repeat breeding, so you can ask about health and temperament of puppies from the last litter and will get a good idea of what you might be getting. 

www.doolingoldens.com

Sorry - don't know anything about the breeders you mentioned.


----------



## Devon (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow, you guys are fast to reply! Lol!

Bogey's Mom: Thank you for the link and letting me know that a member here has a litter available now. Unfortunately, Wisconsin is a bit of a travel for us (we're in Connecticut; it'd be a 16 hour drive), and we'd need to wait a little while to recover both emotionally and financially. But it's really great to see members here supporting one another!

Ambika: Glad to hear there's nothing negative about the majority of the breeders I'm looking into. At least I have some idea of which direction to go in. I have contacted Kyon Kennels and asked her the price of her pups. I'm still waiting to hear back.

Traz: Just looked at the breeder you've suggested. I'm going to add them to my list; they sound great. Thank you!


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Devon said:


> Wow, you guys are fast to reply! Lol!
> 
> Bogey's Mom: Thank you for the link and letting me know that a member here has a litter available now. Unfortunately, Wisconsin is a bit of a travel for us (we're in Connecticut; it'd be a 16 hour drive), and we'd need to wait a little while to recover both emotionally and financially. But it's really great to see members here supporting one another!
> 
> ...


 Look up Broadway Goldens in Middlebury, CT. Rose and Kathy are the Breeder referal for our area. I too am in CT. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Jenn from Harborview will answer any questions you have. She will provide any records, dating back quite a ways on her dogs. I asked a lot of questions because our last Golden was the sweetest thing ever, but had multiple health issues. I didn't want a repeat of that. She also stays in contact with most all of her owners, she wants to know how they are doing.
Sucker for Gold has a littermate of our girl. They are also considering a second one soon. I know there are others who have her dogs also.


----------



## Devon (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you. 

I love this forum.  I'm hoping I'll be able to give back as much, if not more, to others soon. I really appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## Golden Breeders Resource (Nov 20, 2009)

*Starhill Golden Retrievers*

Hi, my wife and I own Starhill Golden Retrievers as well as the Golden Breeders Resource and would be glad to answer any questions you may have regarding our dogs and breeding program. We have maybe one litter a year as we breed for ourselves and our dogs are and always will be our hobby as both my wife and have professional careers.
regards,
Gregg von Sternberg
http://starhillgoldens.com
http://goldensbreedersresource.org


----------



## geri12356 (Sep 20, 2012)

Devon said:


> I've only been here for a little less than a day and I've started up so many threads! Sorry about that! Lol.
> 
> I do have another question for those of you who have the knowledge. I have my eye on three prospective breeders (there will probably be more in the coming months). Does anyone know anything or have had any experience with these breeders (listed below).
> 
> ...


 we have a pup from starhill & they were great..


----------



## geri12356 (Sep 20, 2012)

Devon said:


> I've only been here for a little less than a day and I've started up so many threads! Sorry about that! Lol.
> 
> I do have another question for those of you who have the knowledge. I have my eye on three prospective breeders (there will probably be more in the coming months). Does anyone know anything or have had any experience with these breeders (listed below).
> 
> ...


we have a pup from starhill & they were great.. their dogs are beautiful & they take great care of them... home is very clean... they also are very particular to make sure their pups go to a great home...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can pick out Cloverdale from the list, and say I would feel comfortable choosing a puppy from Jane. Do not know the others personally.


----------

